# De segunda ou às segundas



## fzanchetta

Olá. 

Ouço muito as pessoas falando "de segunda não trabalho" ou "vou à academia de terça e quinta" ao invés de "às segundas não trabalho" e "vou à academia às terças e quintas".

Sempre achei que a primeira forma estivesse errada (além de soar muito mal), mas me pediram pra explicar se existe alguma regra ou algo do gênero e não eu soube responder. Disse que "de" seria usado apenas quando se quer dizer "de segunda à quarta" e que o uso corriqueiro deveria ser uma variação (errônea) desse uso que expressa continuidade.

Alguém sabe me explicar?


----------



## Vanda

De segunda não dá certo, nem ir a algum lugar de terça e quinta... Na verdade, nunca observei alguém dizendo assim. 
Agora, como explicar... bem, nunca pensei que alguém falasse assim. Acho que eu explicaria com o exemplo de
''de grátis'', simplesmente não cabe.


----------



## pfaa09

"de segunda não trabalho" Se a pessoa não trabalha às segundas-feiras, o lógico seria dizer: "às segundas não trabalho" (plural)
"vou à academia de terça e quinta" "vou à academia às terças e (às) quintas"
"de segunda à quarta" só se for norma no Brasil, por cá, está errado.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vi esses exemplos na Internet:

"O restaurante ... funciona de segunda?"
"De segunda não abre!"
"Hoje abre de que horas?"
"O mercado abre de que horas alguem sabe ???"

Penso eu que a utilização dessa estranha estrutura prepositiva _de (que)_ no lugar da crase nas locuções indicativas de horas generalizou-se no linguajar popular. Quando e como isso tudo começou, só um linguista especializado explicaria. Talvez os nossos amigos do fórum saibam.


----------



## Tony100000

De tantos brasileiros que ouvi até agora, também nunca ouvi tal forma de falar. 
Deve ser mesmo algo popular.


----------



## guihenning

Eu também nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim…


----------



## Vanda

Está me ''cheirando'' a uso nordestino. Encontrei este uso em página de shopping no Recife.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Em qual página, Vanda? Você pode publicar o linque/URL aqui? Temos o Shopping Center Recife, Shopping Center Tacaruna, Shopping RioMar e, na vizinha Jaboatão dos Guararapes, Shopping Center Guararapes.

Por aqui lembro-me de ter entreouvido (constantemente) "De que horas você vai?"


----------



## Vanda

xiii... vou ter que procurar de novo... alguém estava perguntando ''de que horas'' o shopping Tacaruna abre.

Este do RN.
Este de Caruaru.
Esta do Recife.
Este do Recife.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado, Vanda, pelas informações. "Você trabalha (_sic_) que horas?"[1] "(_Sic_) Que horas você volta pra casa?"[2] Essas eu ouço direto por aqui.
[1] "_A_ que horas...?"
[2] "... trabalha _a_ que horas?"


----------



## verdas gong

Nas segundas-feiras não trabalho.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Que beleza! Então você folga três dias consecutivos, não é?

Mas... se eu não estiver enganado, não preferem os portugueses a forma "Às segundas-feiras..." à forma "Nas segundas-feiras..."?


----------



## Carfer

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Que beleza! Então você folga três dias consecutivos, não é?
> 
> Mas... se eu não estiver enganado, não preferem os portugueses a forma "Às segundas-feiras..." à forma "Nas segundas-feiras..."?



Não, não está enganado.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado, Carfer!


----------



## Ari RT

Vanda said:


> Está me ''cheirando'' a uso nordestino. Encontrei este uso em página de shopping no Recife.


Usa-se, sim, no nordeste. É uso prevalente para as horas, mas vem desaparecendo para os dias da semana.
Por aqui é, de longe, mais comum ouvir "vou sair de sete (a palavra horas é desnecessária)" que "vou sair às sete". "Nos encontramos no shopping de oito", "o filme começa de nove". Mesmo quando a ida é às 16:00h (vou de quatro... ui!). Eu é que não consigo mudar o chip e insisto na forma "sulista".
Já "de segunda" e "às segundas" são expressões intercambiáveis. A primeira vem caindo em desuso, mas ainda resiste entre os mais velhos e no interior. A segunda ainda soa a língua escrita, mesmo na cidade grande.

Já no interior de SP, onde nasci (e, entendo, dali pro sul até o Chuí, corrijam-me os gaúchos, catarinenses e paranaenses), usamos simplesmente "que horas você vai?", como apontou MarcioOsorio, nas interrogativas em língua falada, registro informal. Do meio de Sta Catarina pra baixo, "tu vai que hora?"

Pergunta: "Que horas é o filme?"
Resposta: "O filme é às 15:00h".

P: "Que horas (às vezes só 'que hora') que a gente se encontra?"
R: "Às oito tá bom pra você?"

Pergunta da irmã: "Que hora era aquela que você chegou em casa?"
Pergunta da mãe ou da esposa: "Que hora *que *era aquela que você chegou em casa?" 
R: "Deveriam ser umas duas da manhã."

Insisto: língua falada, registro informal. Para tudo o que vai nesta postagem.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Ari RT, não posso acrescentar muita coisa à sua excelente observação, pois do estado para o qual vim não saio desde 1966, limitando-me por isso a ponderar sobre o linguajar local.


----------



## Brucabralll

Excelente observação. Gostaria de adicionar que é bem comum o uso de "de segunda".

Na língua escrita "às segundas" é mais comum. Mas no cotidiano as pessoas usam "não trabalho de segunda".





Ari RT said:


> Usa-se, sim, no nordeste. É uso prevalente para as horas, mas vem desaparecendo para os dias da semana.
> Por aqui é, de longe, mais comum ouvir "vou sair de sete (a palavra horas é desnecessária)" que "vou sair às sete". "Nos encontramos no shopping de oito", "o filme começa de nove". Mesmo quando a ida é às 16:00h (vou de quatro... ui!). Eu é que não consigo mudar o chip e insisto na forma "sulista".
> Já "de segunda" e "às segundas" são expressões intercambiáveis. A primeira vem caindo em desuso, mas ainda resiste entre os mais velhos e no interior. A segunda ainda soa a língua escrita, mesmo na cidade grande.
> 
> Já no interior de SP, onde nasci (e, entendo, dali pro sul até o Chuí, corrijam-me os gaúchos, catarinenses e paranaenses), usamos simplesmente "que horas você vai?", como apontou MarcioOsorio, nas interrogativas em língua falada, registro informal. Do meio de Sta Catarina pra baixo, "tu vai que hora?"
> 
> Pergunta: "Que horas é o filme?"
> Resposta: "O filme é às 15:00h".
> 
> P: "Que horas (às vezes só 'que hora') que a gente se encontra?"
> R: "Às oito tá bom pra você?"
> 
> Pergunta da irmã: "Que hora era aquela que você chegou em casa?"
> Pergunta da mãe ou da esposa: "Que hora *que *era aquela que você chegou em casa?"
> R: "Deveriam ser umas duas da manhã."
> 
> Insisto: língua falada, registro informal. Para tudo o que vai nesta postagem.


----------



## englishmania

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Mas... se eu não estiver enganado, não preferem os portugueses a forma "Às segundas-feiras..." à forma "Nas segundas-feiras..."?





Carfer said:


> Não, não está enganado.



Pois é. Dizemos "às segundas" para um contexto mais geral:_ Às segundas tenho aula de francês._
Dizemos "Na segunda" para nos referirmos a uma segunda-feira em particular: _Na segunda, vou/fui ao médico. _

"De segunda" com o sentido de "à segunda" ou "na segunda" nunca ouvi.
Dizemos, por exemplo, "De segunda a sexta", claro.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Sou paulista e filho de nordestino do Ceará. Os dois falam isso, São Paulo e nordeste.


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Dizemos "Na segunda" para nos referirmos a uma segunda-feira em particular: _Na segunda, vou/fui ao médico._


Nesse sentido, digo com 'na' mas, às vezes, sem qualquer preposição:

Segunda vou ao médico.​
Alguém mais também?


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Nesse sentido, digo com 'na' mas, às vezes, sem qualquer preposição:
> 
> Segunda vou ao médico.​
> Alguém mais também?


Sim, nós também fazemos a omissão (coloquialmente).


----------



## machadinho

Ufa!


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Ufa!




E também dizemos "Tenho treino segundas e quartas" coloquialmente (omitindo "às").


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> (omitindo "às")


É mesmo! Nós também. Gosto dessas formas sem preposição.


----------



## meencantesp

Eu costumava associar a forma “de segunda” aos paulistas, porque aqui no Rio Grande do Sul nunca ouvi essa forma. Tampouco se ouve “às segundas” numa fala informal (ela pode até aparecer em textos, mas raramente aparece na fala, é uma forma bem mais “enfeitada”). O que está presente aqui é “nas segundas”.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Eu costumava associar a forma “de segunda” aos paulistas, porque aqui no Rio Grande do Sul nunca ouvi essa forma.


Por que 'porque'?


----------



## guihenning

No Paraná também nunca ouvi “de [dia da semana]” por paranaense. O que se ouve é às ou nas segundas.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Por que 'porque'?



Hmmm… Analisando bem, eu deveria ter detalhado mais. Melhor dizendo, então:

-> por não ter ouvido essa forma no Rio Grande do Sul *e tê-la ouvido principalmente da boca de paulistas*, a associação foi feita.

A impressão que deixou minha frase foi a de que, não observando essa maneira de falar no Rio Grande do Sul, automaticamente se trataria de algo paulista (o que, pensando em probabilidade, não é um raciocínio dos piores; São Paulo é o estado mais populoso do país e provavelmente o que mais aparece naquilo que consumimos). _De qualquer forma, refletir sobre isso só fui fazer bem depois desse meu primeiro raciocínio._


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

meencantesp said:


> Hmmm… Analisando bem, eu deveria ter detalhado mais. Melhor dizendo, então:
> 
> -> por não ter ouvido essa forma no Rio Grande do Sul *e tê-la ouvido principalmente da boca de paulistas*, a associação foi feita.
> 
> A impressão que deixou minha frase foi a de que, não observando essa maneira de falar no Rio Grande do Sul, automaticamente se trataria de algo paulista (o que, pensando em probabilidade, não é um raciocínio dos piores; São Paulo é o estado mais populoso do país e provavelmente o que mais aparece naquilo que consumimos). _De qualquer forma, refletir sobre isso só fui fazer bem depois desse meu primeiro raciocínio._


 
Em São Paulo, o que mais há é nordestino. Paulista quatrocentão acho que nem existe mais, e se existe são poucos.


----------



## meencantesp

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Em São Paulo, o que mais há é nordestino. Paulista quatrocentão acho que nem existe mais, e se existe são poucos.



É verdade, mas, em grande parte, já não se trata de pessoas totalmente nordestinas. São filhos ou netos de nordestinos que já se apaulistanizaram (embora mantenham traços da origem familiar), e por isso acho que não é de todo errado falar que são paulistas típicos (até porque, por estarem numa posição numérica boa, já não formam mais bem um “gueto” em termos de proporção). E também há que pensar que, em espaços midiáticos, esses paulistas descendentes de nordestinos não são os mais divulgados a nível nacional – na televisão, nos jornais e em outros tipos de programa, o que se costuma ver é aquele paulistano estrangeirizado, de ascendência italiana, judaica ou árabe, cuja família às vezes nem mesmo tem muito tempo de vivência no país (ah, e fazendo uma “piadinha”: às vezes pensam sequer pensam como brasileiros).


----------

